# Worldmark: Stimulus Plan and Monday Madness Run Side by Side



## rhonda (Aug 5, 2010)

The Worldmark Stimulus Plan ($.08/credit reservations) has returned through November ... running concurrently with the recent Monday Madness Plan ($.06/credit reservations, select resorts).

Full details:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/10.08.2_vacationstimulus.shtml


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 5, 2010)

*rhonda, question*



rhonda said:


> The Worldmark Stimulus Plan ($.08/credit reservations) has returned through November ... running concurrently with the recent Monday Madness Plan ($.06/credit reservations, select resorts).
> 
> Full details:
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/10.08.2_vacationstimulus.shtml



Rhonda -- if I just want one night at Indio (or Palm Springs) on October 23, how can I avoid cleaning charges -- would it be on the $.08 one or is there no way I can avoid?  If there is a way, when is the soonest I can reserve it?  We are returning from Sedona and just need a place to sleep before continuing onto San Diego.  Thanks for any tips.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 5, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Rhonda -- if I just want one night at Indio (or Palm Springs) on October 23, how can I avoid cleaning charges -- would it be on the $.08 one or is there no way I can avoid?  If there is a way, when is the soonest I can reserve it?  We are returning from Sedona and just need a place to sleep before continuing onto San Diego.  Thanks for any tips.


You are already inside the 90-day rule for that weekend so booking partial weeks isn't a problem.  However, you will run into the "Weekend Only" rule if you can't find a unit for that night as "only space available" (OSA).

Using the Stimulus Plan, at $0.08/credit, will avoid the housekeeping charge.  It is available immediately if you'll take two nights (either Fri/Sat or Sat/Sun; the latter being less expensive) or happen on a solo 10/23 sitting without availability on either side.  Good luck!

Edited to add:  I _think_ the 48-hour rule is the only exception to the weekend/OSA rules.  That is far, far too late for planning your return from Sedona.

Edited again:  I just checked the Handbook.  The 48-hour rules does NOT lift the weekend only restriction.  You'll have to book either two nights or hope/wait for an OSA.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 5, 2010)

Adding to Rhonda's post, I believe that for booking Saturday night as a single night, only Friday night needs to be unavailable.  You don't need a full "OSA" night with Friday and Sunday booked.  The restriction says that there is a two night minimum stay required for a Weekend Only reservation when both Friday and Saturday night are available.

I read the 48 hour exemption rule as exempting the two night minimum stay requirement.  The 48 hour exemptions states that reservations booked within 48 hours (two days) before use  rule shall be exempt from Guideline C, No. 8, Length of Stay requirements.  It is that guideline that lists the two night Weekend Only minimum stay requirement.

I've never booked a Friday or Saturday night as a stand alone day under the 48 hour rule.  I have booked a second Bonus Time reservation using the 48 hour rule while occupying a different unit on Bonus Time.  A quick call to the Vacation Planning Center would give a definitive answer to the question.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool, Fred -- thanks!


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 5, 2010)

*Yes- thanks to both of you*



cotraveller said:


> Adding to Rhonda's post, I believe that for booking Saturday night as a single night, only Friday night needs to be unavailable.  You don't need a full "OSA" night with Friday and Sunday booked.  The restriction says that there is a two night minimum stay required for a Weekend Only reservation when both Friday and Saturday night are available.
> 
> I read the 48 hour exemption rule as exempting the two night minimum stay requirement.  The 48 hour exemptions states that reservations booked within 48 hours (two days) before use  rule shall be exempt from Guideline C, No. 8, Length of Stay requirements.  It is that guideline that lists the two night Weekend Only minimum stay requirement.
> 
> I've never booked a Friday or Saturday night as a stand alone day under the 48 hour rule.  I have booked a second Bonus Time reservation using the 48 hour rule while occupying a different unit on Bonus Time.  A quick call to the Vacation Planning Center would give a definitive answer to the question.



 why do they make things so confusing.  Thank you both for the information.


----------

